# The Reformed Faith as a "tradition"?



## steadfast7 (Oct 2, 2011)

What are implications of Reformed theology being reckoned as a "tradition"? First, doesn't it put us on the same level as other traditions like the Pentecostal or Wesleyan traditions? Second, does it weaken the Refomation principle of sola scriptura?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 2, 2011)

huh?


----------



## MW (Oct 2, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> What are implications of Reformed theology being reckoned as a "tradition"? First, doesn't it put us on the same level as other traditions like the Pentecostal or Wesleyan traditions? Second, does it contradict the Refomation principle of sola scriptura?


 
Your question invokes the Reformation principle of sola scriptura as tradition. This demonstrates how tradition is inevitable and inescapable. The Scripture is magisterial; the tradition is ministerial. As long as the tradition is placed in this subservient and subordinate position to the Scriptures, it serves a necessary and beneficial function. A brief treatment of the subject is given by John Murray: Tradition: Romish and Protestant


----------



## steadfast7 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Rev Winzer. So would we say that other traditions as distinguished from the Reformed in their departure from scripture? eg. The charismatic dependence on the Azusa street revivals. Just that when i hear of the richness of the Reformed tradition, there is no reason to think that other traditions don't have their heritage either.


----------



## MW (Oct 2, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> Thanks Rev Winzer. So would we say that other traditions as distinguished from the Reformed in their departure from scripture? eg. The charismatic dependence on the Azusa street revivals. Just that when i hear of the richness of the Reformed tradition, there is no reason to think that other traditions don't have their heritage either.


 
Yes; as with Jews and Romanists, they make void the commandment of God with their traditions; the Reformed reject them on that account, not simply because they are traditions.


----------



## steadfast7 (Oct 2, 2011)

What of those who likewise believe they are fully in line with scripture alone? Like the Restoration movement? In the end is it their word against ours?


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 3, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> What of those who likewise believe they are fully in line with scripture alone? Like the Restoration movement? In the end is it their word against ours?



Those who believe their traditions are equal with the Word of God are simply wrong because such an assertion is contrary to that Word of God.

Your question needs to be specific to the doctrine you have in mind for it to be answered.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 3, 2011)

Sometimes the expression "tradition" is used in an ecumenical or agnostic relativistic sense to imply that we've all got our different traditions as Christians, e.g. Reformed, Eastern Orthodox, Roman Catholic, Liberal, Lutheran, Pentecostal, etc, but that one tradition is as good as another, and no tradition is better than another.

We'd obviously disagree with this, believing that the Reformed tradition within the Christian Church, is hewing most closely to God's Word, whereas as some traditions are so erroneous as to be guiding many to Hell rather than Heaven.

It also our desire to one day see the worldwide Christian Church thoroughly reformed, according to the Reformed tradition.

Those of us who are postmils believe that this will happen at some point.


----------

